# Hook setter Tip-ups Pro's and Con's?



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

*Should the Hook Setter Tip Up be allowed in MN?*​
Yes, it is a no brainer...why not.323.08%No, that's cheating.430.77%I really don't care either way...whatever.538.46%The law should be changed to reflect a more conservation minded approach with better wording.17.69%


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm asking for angler feedback on the Hook setter Tip-ups Pro's and Con's?

If you guys have not seen them, the Hook Setter Tip Up is the real deal and in my view the most conservation minded ice fishing tool on the market today.

There is some argument, in some states, (Not in ND though), it is considered a "Spring Loaded Device" and therefore not legal for use.

Well that law should be challenged in my opinion, and this is my reasoning for it.

The basic premise in a tip-up is let the fish take the bait..........wait..............run to the tip-up.....wait some more......and then set the hook.

Well we all know that this is a recipe for a gut hooked fish, far more often then not. Let them run and let them eat it...well..*DA*...it will be in the gut or at least past the gills and this will greatly diminish any chance of releasing a fish healthy if it is of a undesirable size or species.

In contrast the Hook Setter Tip-Up Rig is configured to have 4 stages of tension to reinforce the hook set, heavy, medium, light, no set at all. So as soon as the bait is mouthed by the fish.....there is never a better time to set the hook then when the fish first mouths the bait as your odds are best at a hook set and no gut hooked fish are likely.

The hook up percentage is well over 80% on the Hook Setter Tip Up, and the percentage of deep hooked fish is nearly 2%, it is 0% by my experance...I have seen none gut hooked on theis rig yet.

So from a conservation standpoint I can not see the argument some states, like MN, are making that this is a undesirable apparatus for ice anglers..can you?

Higher hook up %, low mortality, more fun for the angler....were is the downside?

As for the argument it is "cheating"....I don't get that either as why is it any different than a Down rigger...it isn't. Because a Down rigger loads tension on a bait and is released when a fish hits...correct...so what is the difference? Should Down riggers too be considered a "Spring loaded Device" as well, and therefore banned? That's silly...right?

OK, I made my argument and I anticipate both pro and negitive feedback, but that is good.

My point here is simple....this is a very conservation minded product that will up your catch, give one a try.

I would also appreciate feedback from folks who have used the Hook Setter Tip-Up System, and what results they have experienced and any concerns or comments they may have.

Thanks,


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

It doesnt seem rewarding to me. For instance would you like me to set the hook on all the fish then hand it over to you to reel in. It seems like it takes the fun right out of it. But it might be different for someone thats more worried about telling people how many they caught that day rather than how many they hooked themselves. I would rather catch five walleyes that I hooked myself with a jigging pole than 10 walleye that I just had to reel in.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I guess that means your against trolling then too?

Since a fish hooks itself, and all you need is to real them in?

I guess I can respect that decision.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Backwater Eddy said:


> I guess that means your against trolling then too?
> 
> Since a fish hooks itself, and all you need is to real them in?
> 
> I guess I can respect that decision.


I guess if you can consider trolling and the automatic fisherman in the same category I will explain it in that context. I would rather catch five walleyes jigging than ten walleyes trolling with cranks. I thought I'd just tell you my opinion. Im not trying to defend or encourage my opinionupon anyone. 
The automatic fisherman look to be beneficial with agressive fish but I am still a fan of the polar tip up.(sleeper fish) I would like to see other peoples opinions without this turning sour. :beer:


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Not trying to pick on you or pick a fight at all, just diologe. A little critical thinking is all.

There are so many potential comparisons to other fishing methods that are not considered a devise there are arguments both ways for sure.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this topic because I was wondering the same about the automatic fisherman.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I guess I don't see what the big deal is, and why MN banned them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> I guess I don't see what the big deal is, and why MN banned them.


Me neither... I've never even seen one of yours go off ..


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Well I ordered up 2 new Hook Set Tip Up's and covers with there nifty line winder/jaw spreaders (preaty kewl gizmo's the spreaders thingys) for a very particular application where increasing my odds is not my primary concern, but low mortality is of highest concern to me.

I like to target big toothy critters on late ice and I do it in with a (1+1=Fun system).

I jig aggressively with a barbless jigging lure, often a Salmo Zipper or a Salmo Giant Chubby Darter rigged with Mustad Triple Grip barbless trebles on a 16" Tiger Wire leeder, and very near me within 25 feet or less I set a tip-up rigged with a large dead bait offering on a Ready Rig VB Quick Strike.

If they pass on the barbless Ripper Zipper Hog Caller Jig, or my Giant Salmo Chubby Darter, they very often WHACK the dead bait offering after being whipped up into a frenzy by the Zipper or Mr. Giant Chubby. Basically I Hog Call or Decoy them in for a look.

I do not want the fish to be hurt, I just wish the experience of the hand to fish combat, or the rod/reel to fish combat, and the thrill of the C*P*R. I hope they whack the Zipper, most often they do...but there are days when they are far more fussy than I would like and the dead bait rig will outshine the Ripper Zipper Hog Caller or my Giant Salmo Chubby Darter.

Even though I fish in a state were 4 lines are allowed on the ice, I seldom fish with more than 1 line, except in this situation. I ordered up 2 so a friend or client can also try the 1+1=Fun system. It's a Hoot, and can really get the blood pumping when big toothy critters are willing to play my games.


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I like the concept (even though I havent used one yet) It sounds like a very effective tool on the ice. The only problem to me is that if you dont see the tip-up the fish already kows that it's hooked and has a better chance of escaping.

Just a few comments on that but i would get some. But my dad is really traditional so we stick to the original.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I understand your concern, but I only see that as a problem if your fishing with a Barbless hook.

Other than that, the hook is home, it should hold if sharp.


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Most definately.


----------

